# Wild Flower HDR



## 407370 (Jun 10, 2016)

Comments always welcome:


----------



## pjaye (Jun 10, 2016)

Love this. The color really pops.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 10, 2016)

nice work!


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, came out well. Must have been a calm day without any wind.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jun 10, 2016)

Very nice and well processed.

Dave


----------



## 407370 (Jun 10, 2016)

407370 said:


> Comments always welcome:
> View attachment 123091





symplybarb said:


> Love this. The color really pops.


The lighting really helped. Thank you.



SquarePeg said:


> nice work!


Thank you.



Rick50 said:


> Yes, came out well. Must have been a calm day without any wind.


Not a breath of wind and I took it handheld. Thanks



PhotoriousMe said:


> Very nice and well processed.
> 
> Dave


I really worked on the processing to get the detail of the centre of the flower. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice and sharp throughout the main subject, very nicely done.


----------



## Rye (Jun 10, 2016)

Great shot of the main flower subject itself. I especially like the way the flowers underneath fade away in perspective and focus. 

The half sidewalk and half grass background takes away from the image overall though.


----------



## hdrbyspencer (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi there... I saw you wild flower in HDR. Here is what I like best. I like the natural effect you processed with this flower. Your perspective seems to work quite well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goooner (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice shot and treatment. Is this a single shot HDR? I would have liked a little more space on top though.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 14, 2016)

goooner said:


> Nice shot and treatment. Is this a single shot HDR? I would have liked a little more space on top though.


Sort of.....


 
Single image in camera (I tried to bracket but it did not really get the effect I was looking for) then produced several versions with adjustments to light intensity but no changes to contrast. Dump the various images into Photomatix and blend to taste.
The reason the flower takes up the entire frame is that the more flower in the image the better the definition of the leaves gets. Even if you leave a wee bit of room for cropping it has a negative effect on the processing. I dont mind stuff at the edge of a frame but thats just me.


----------



## goooner (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed reply. I thought it was done this way to reduce the change of movement/ghosting.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 14, 2016)

goooner said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. I thought it was done this way to reduce the change of movement/ghosting.


That as well. I did not have a tripod and bracketing is challenging hand held.


----------



## hdrbyspencer (Jun 14, 2016)

goooner said:


> Nice shot and treatment. Is this a single shot HDR? I would have liked a little more space on top though.



I have a friend who likes to use the edge and beyond to create his own unique photos. It is a bit different and it is his art and his expression. Personally, I also like to leave a little bit of space. I think your mind needs that space to get engaged in the photo elements they are about to see. 

And... to each their own. Art (photography) is clearly subjective to the viewer.


----------

